# My first Glycine Airman....and my first dumb question...



## talyiana (Oct 21, 2017)

Hi everyone, PLEASE forgive my very dumb question and please be patient with my ignorance... but I am completely new to the Glycine Airman (and love it!). I always SO admired this watch and now finally have one....I recently acquired the Glycine Airman Base 22 Mystery version....what a beautiful watch!! 
So...my question is...can you let me know if I am supposed to wind this up every day?﻿ (I feel like burying my head in the ground with this dumb question :roll:!!).


----------



## talyiana (Oct 21, 2017)

PS The one I have is the new Mystery one...the GL0070. Once again, please forgive my ignorance. I m not a watch collector or anything of that nature and used to just wear a Timex, where all I had to do was change the battery every few years


----------



## Trevor M (Jul 28, 2014)

It is self-winding. An automatic. You can wind it if you want, but if you wear it every day, you don't have to as that rotating weight you can see from the backside spins and winds up the the spring.


----------



## talyiana (Oct 21, 2017)

Trevor M.... thank you so much  I assume I will have to wind it the first day I receive it?
All I used to own were Quartz watches before this, so I am brand new at this. (I am awaiting a replacement since the first one I bought was defective).


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

talyiana said:


> Trevor M.... thank you so much  I assume I will have to wind it the first day I receive it?
> All I used to own were Quartz watches before this, so I am brand new at this. (I am awaiting a replacement since the first one I bought was defective).


Yes, in all likelihood you will need to set the date and time, and then I recommend 15-20 turns of the crown to wind it, and then start wearing it. You will only need to wind it again if you go a couple of days without wearing it. I believe it has a 40 hour power reserve. However, if you find yourself not wearing it all day or every day, you can either get a watch winder or just wind it a bit daily. Or let the watch unwind and repeat the above the steps when it was new.


----------



## talyiana (Oct 21, 2017)

PetrosD said:


> Yes, in all likelihood you will need to set the date and time, and then I recommend 15-20 turns of the crown to wind it, and then start wearing it. You will only need to wind it again if you go a couple of days without wearing it. I believe it has a 40 hour power reserve. However, if you find yourself not wearing it all day or every day, you can either get a watch winder or just wind it a bit daily. Or let the watch unwind and repeat the above the steps when it was new.


PetrosD, thank you very much  Since writing this post last night, and with the great help of Trevor's reply and yours, I have educated myself a LOT more by watching some great informative Youtube videos on Automatic and self-timing watches.

Now... my second question is regarding the winding itself in regards to the screw-in crown. Because this is a screw-in crown, do I unscrew the crown first a little ...until it pops out to first position...and THEN wind?

Again, please be patient with me and my dumb questions...I REALLY want to look after this watch and treat it well. I have been admiring this watch for SO long


----------



## Cigarbob (Jul 19, 2015)

talyiana said:


> PetrosD, thank you very much  Since writing this post last night, and with the great help of Trevor's reply and yours, I have educated myself a LOT more by watching some great informative Youtube videos on Automatic and self-timing watches.
> 
> Now... my second question is regarding the winding itself in regards to the screw-in crown. Because this is a screw-in crown, do I unscrew the crown first a little ...until it pops out to first position...and THEN wind?
> 
> Again, please be patient with me and my dumb questions...I REALLY want to look after this watch and treat it well. I have been admiring this watch for SO long


Exactly. That first position is for winding. It should be very smooth, the ETA 2893-2 movement will spoil you.


----------



## talyiana (Oct 21, 2017)

Cigarbob said:


> Exactly. That first position is for winding. It should be very smooth, the ETA 2893-2 movement will spoil you.


Okay...and now one more question regarding the screw-in crown. After I have set the time, date, etc. I want to make sure I go about things the right way as well...I am assuming that when I push it gently after setting the time/date and it returns to first position (home), do I start screwing to tighten it again at that point, or should I first give it a firmer push to try and push it further back in to the same position it was in before the "first pop" and THEN screw it tighter? I hope this makes sense


----------



## Abacab (Oct 7, 2017)

talyiana said:


> Hi everyone, PLEASE forgive my very dumb question and please be patient with my ignorance... but I am completely new to the Glycine Airman (and love it!). I always SO admired this watch and now finally have one....I recently acquired the Glycine Airman Base 22 Mystery version....what a beautiful watch!!
> So...my question is...can you let me know if I am supposed to wind this up every day?﻿ (I feel like burying my head in the ground with this dumb question :roll:!!).


As stated, the watch will wind itself as long as you wear it long enough and remain relatively active. Automatic watches were designed to be worn for many hours at a time. Wind it just long enough to get it started. Set the time and then wear it as much as you can. The more you wear it, the more accurate it will run because these movements tend to run more accurately when fully powered, and run fast when the power reserve runs low. Expect the watch to run a few seconds fast or slow per day. That is normal. Anything above +/- 15 per day can easily be regulated to run more accurately by a good watchmaker for a nominal price. You will also need to have the movement serviced every 5 to 7 years by a watchmaker. Enjoy your watch!


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

talyiana said:


> Okay...and now one more question regarding the screw-in crown. After I have set the time, date, etc. I want to make sure I go about things the right way as well...I am assuming that when I push it gently after setting the time/date and it returns to first position (home), do I start screwing to tighten it again at that point, or should I first give it a firmer push to try and push it further back in to the same position it was in before the "first pop" and THEN screw it tighter? I hope this makes sense


After you have set the time and wound it, push it in a bit and turn it to screw down the crown. Do it carefully and feel for how it grabs the threads to not cross thread it and strip the threads. If it doesn't screw smoothly, back off and try rethreading. Most watches will screw down with no issues, but I have one or two that I need to be a little careful with. It's not as hard as I'm making it sound, just get a feel for it. You'll do fine.


----------



## talyiana (Oct 21, 2017)

Abacab said:


> As stated, the watch will wind itself as long as you wear it long enough and remain relatively active. Automatic watches were designed to be worn for many hours at a time. Wind it just long enough to get it started. Set the time and then wear it as much as you can. The more you wear it, the more accurate it will run because these movements tend to run more accurately when fully powered, and run fast when the power reserve runs low. Expect the watch to run a few seconds fast or slow per day. That is normal. Anything above +/- 15 per day can easily be regulated to run more accurately by a good watchmaker for a nominal price. You will also need to have the movement serviced every 5 to 7 years by a watchmaker. Enjoy your watch!


Abacab, thank you so very much for your detailed reply... it was VERY helpful indeed and I so appreciate it


----------



## talyiana (Oct 21, 2017)

PetrosD said:


> After you have set the time and wound it, push it in a bit and turn it to screw down the crown. Do it carefully and feel for how it grabs the threads to not cross thread it and strip the threads. If it doesn't screw smoothly, back off and try rethreading. Most watches will screw down with no issues, but I have one or two that I need to be a little careful with. It's not as hard as I'm making it sound, just get a feel for it. You'll do fine.


PetrosD, thank you!!  Your detailed response was very helpful and just what I needed to know. Can't believe how much I have learned in the last 24 hours


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

talyiana said:


> PetrosD, thank you!!  Your detailed response was very helpful and just what I needed to know. Can't believe how much I have learned in the last 24 hours


I'm glad to have been of help. When you're just starting out, no question is too silly to ask. The community is here to help answer questions. I'm glad to see someone taking an interest in watches. I'd love to hear how your journey into watch collecting progresses.


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

talyiana said:


> PetrosD, thank you!!  Your detailed response was very helpful and just what I needed to know. Can't believe how much I have learned in the last 24 hours


Besides, those of us with Airmen should stick together.


----------



## talyiana (Oct 21, 2017)

PetrosD said:


> I'm glad to have been of help. When you're just starting out, no question is too silly to ask. The community is here to help answer questions. I'm glad to see someone taking an interest in watches. I'd love to hear how your journey into watch collecting progresses.


PetrosD, thank you so much for making me feel welcome here....this truly is a great forum and I am SO HAPPY I found it!!  I have always loved watches... but previously I usually always mostly admired them from afar instead of collecting them  I just couldn't stay away from the Airman watches for too much longer... they are such classy and beautiful watches!! Thank you so much for sharing those photos...I ALWAYS so enjoy looking at them!!


----------



## talyiana (Oct 21, 2017)

Okay... so I know I am a rare lady in this sea of gentleman here on this forum....but I REALLY REALLY like my Glycine Airman (GL0070)!!!! I have always SO admired this watch and now I have one!! It truly is a beautiful watch...and I am already making full use of two of the different time zones....I know I have a TINY wrist but it fits perfectly at the smallest size


----------



## RPrats (Sep 11, 2007)

I recently purchased the same watch and it is a stunner. The size looks fine on your wrist.


----------



## talyiana (Oct 21, 2017)

RPrats said:


> I recently purchased the same watch and it is a stunner. The size looks fine on your wrist.


 I saw the photos you posted of your one... it really IS a stunning watch!! I can't stop looking at it  I love the Luminous one as well.


----------



## RPrats (Sep 11, 2007)

I might let the luminous one go as I picked up a 38mm yellow dial stainless airman last week and I prefer its yellow shade more.


----------

